
Reactive Programming vs. Reactive Systems - walkingolof
https://www.lightbend.com/reactive-programming-versus-reactive-systems
======
dozzie
I don't understand why is this "reactive programming" even a thing. We, the IT
industry, had exactly the same thing as systems' architecture and targets (as
the "reactive manifesto" mixes the two together) for twenty years or more.

